# Dogs in Croatia



## discusa (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all, we are planning our summer trip and plan to spend some weeks (probably during June) in Croatia. I need to know if Croatia is dog friendly - for example are we allowed to take her into the national parks (I am thinking specifically of Plitvice). Thanks Linda.


----------



## richd (Jul 21, 2009)

We're planning to visit Croatia with our campervan and our dog within the next week! We don't really know how it's going to be. This is the best information we've been able to find:

http://www.total-croatia.com/pets-in-croatia.html

In summary, it seems they're not really used to people keeping dogs as pets. Your reception might depend a bit on what sort of dog - a poodle might be more welcome than a rottie.

Anyway, we will soon find out.

R


----------



## discusa (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info. We have a very friendly springer spaniel. Have a lovely holiday.


----------



## richd (Jul 21, 2009)

*Scooby in Croatia*

Rather late reply - but it might be useful for someone.

We had no problem with our dog (elderly Staffie cross) in Croatia, inspite of the warnings we'd received. Everyone who paid him any attention loved him. We took him around Krka and Plitvice, and around the walls of Dubrovnik (on a lead) and he was fine. We were able to take him into several restaurants and on many beaches. We took one of the Jadrolinja coastal ferries and he travelled with us on the deck. Dubrovnik buses wouldn't let him on board.

We were there out of the peak season, which might have helped, and most of the places we visited (Dalmatian Coast, Kirka, Plitvice and Zagreb) were well frequented by tourists, many of whom had dogs.

Three warnings: We saw a large friendly and blameless dog attacked by four stray cats in Dubrovnik. We couldn't believe it! Scooby also encountered a lot of ticks - we had to get additional medication (Advantix). Also read up on Leishmaniasis, terrify yourself and take suitable precautions!

And have fun. We loved it.

Richard


----------

